# Trailer Bearing Grease...how often...



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I change mine twice a year and I wet launch/load in saltwater over 70 times/year . Been using automotive grease rated for disc brakes to get higher temperature ratings. This stuff.

http://www.autozone.com/greases-and-gear-oil/lubricant-grease/valvoline-14-1-oz-399-728-g-gm-chrysler-european-and-japanese-vehicles-multipurpose-grease-tube/54182_0_0/

NO marine grease. Marine grease has parrafin (wax) in it that just leaks out when it gets warm while making long trips on hot summer days.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

jeez once a month is overkill when submerging the bearings let alone dry launching. I have 2 skiffs, one is too big to dry launch, I jack up the wheels about every 2 to 3 months and spin them. If they feel good I leave them alone.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I just checked mine today and the manufacture forgot to add grease after installing the bearing buddies.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I just checked mine today and the manufacture forgot to add grease after installing the bearing buddies.



Are you sure the Bearing Buddy isn't pushing the grease out? (That's why I prefer Super Lube)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

I can dry launch one trailer but must wet launch another. I'm pretty anal about checking bearings every trip or so, unless I've only done short runs. You'd be surprised how much water can find it's way into the wet launch trailer. I just keep pumping until the grease coming out appears moisture free. I didn't know about the wax in marine grease, I'll have to try Marietta's suggestion.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1434558928


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

> > I just checked mine today and the manufacture forgot to add grease after installing the bearing buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the Bearing Buddy isn't pushing the grease out? (That's why I prefer Super Lube)


The seals looked clean. Really it's my own fault for not checking when I bought it new. The wheels are still tight so I'm assuming that I caught it in time.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

A few pumps before a long road trip and again on the way home. 

a few pumps a monthish going to my local ramps and wet launching.


----------

